# Is Commsec good for beginners?



## alex_m_84 (27 December 2016)

Hi everyone,

I've decided to try my hand at trading and have started the journey of researching. Will just play around with 1-2k to start with while I read books and websites and gather up information.
I know absolutely nothing about anything at the moment.

A few guys at work have used Commsec and were pretty happy with it. Just wondering if this is a good way to go for a beginner?


----------



## Triathlete (27 December 2016)

alex_m_84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've decided to try my hand at trading and have started the journey of researching. Will just play around with 1-2k to start with while I read books and websites and gather up information.
> I know absolutely nothing about anything at the moment.
> ...




There is some useful information on thechartist website.

www.thechartist.com.au

www.thechartist.com.au/Videos/earn-a-second-income.html


----------



## alex_m_84 (27 December 2016)

Thanks for that. I need to decide what I am going to trade first by the looks. May start with Forex as I know someone that has done this and can pick their brains. Will have a read up on everything though.
Cheers


----------



## ROE (29 December 2016)

alex_m_84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've decided to try my hand at trading and have started the journey of researching. Will just play around with 1-2k to start with while I read books and websites and gather up information.
> I know absolutely nothing about anything at the moment.
> ...




yes it is good platform for beginner and experienced investors alike though with a K or two brokerage cost will eat most of your return

at 19.95 for a 1K parcel that 2% of your capital gone, at 2K it's 1%.

You can sign up for an account without doing any trade and have access to most of the company data and all the tools they offered.


----------

